# Eurobasket Forum



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Wz up guys and girls ??
I've been thinking about it and wouldn't it be nice if we had an official forum of our own named Eurobasket or WorldBasket or something like this, instead of "OTHER PRO LEAGUES". 
JKoblenz can make that happen?? I know that a lot of Europeans visit this board and it would be nice if we had our own forum where we can discuss bball


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

We can't our bandwidth exceeds our income, so adding additional forums isn't an option. Just keep posting in here.  

It's hard to afford a site like this, we need to get more supporting members to make improvements. 

Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i am open to such a forum. But as stated, to make it happen we need posters from other lands to become supporting members. Then we can afford it! We are a basketball board. Euro league would be great! 

Also USBL and the CBa would be nice. But that too takes money.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Just one question, what is an "supporting member" ???


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Ahh ignore my question. I just got info about what a supporting member is.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Ok, I will ignore it. 

Just look at this link or PM me if you have another question!  

http://basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=7


----------

